# Munster Figure Kits



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Coming in late November 2013 from Moebius Models:

















Herman...









Grandpa...









And they fit together...









These are such cool kits! _Early Christmas presents...

_My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't wait! But I will have to paint Grandpa Munster as Grandpa Fred from Gremlins 2:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Already have mine on pre-order from Mega. Looking very forward to these and that little Ack Ack!! guy


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yeah these are Very cool! Hope they do a Lilly (in her famous pose) and Eddie and Marilyn.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I agree.Tha rest of the family is a must.Lily,no doubt about it.Eddie with his werewolf doll,probably in a graveyard setting.I guess that Marilyn,although plain,if spiced up by enjoying herself in a spooky diorama could be acceptable.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I could be wrong, but I really can't think of too many modelers outside of purists, completists, and/or collectors that would buy a Marilyn Munster figure kit. Assuming they're planning to do more of these, they'd probably have to do either a two figure kit with Marilyn and Eddie, or a scenario with Marilyn feeding Spot (or something like that).


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Marilyn was so ugly.. I am not surprised a kit of her wouldn't sell.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The poor dear.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Then there is Marilyn 1 or Marilyn 2...

Actually the original "Lilly", Phoebe was pretty hot


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Then there is Marilyn 1 or Marilyn 2...


I always thought Beverly Owen was more attractive than Pat Priest, but Beverly only appeared in 13 episodes so it would have to be Pat Priest's Marilyn.



djnick66 said:


> Actually the original "Lilly", Phoebe was pretty hot


Again, I thought Joan Marshall (the actress who played Phoebe in the pilot) was more attractive than Yvonne De Carlo, but the way they applied her makeup made her look too much like Morticia Addams (which was the reason the studio replaced her with De Carlo).


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> I always thought Beverly Owen was more attractive than Pat Priest, but Beverly only appeared in 13 episodes so it would have to be Pat Priest's Marilyn.
> 
> Again, I thought Joan Marshall (the actress who played Phoebe in the pilot) was more attractive than Yvonne De Carlo, but the way they applied her makeup made her look too much like Morticia Addams (which was the reason the studio replaced her with De Carlo).


Sans the Lily makeup, Yvonne DeCarlo was one of the most beautiful women in Hollywood! Take a look at the first episode of Bonanza and you'll see what I mean!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

liskorea317 said:


> Sans the Lily makeup, Yvonne DeCarlo was one of the most beautiful women in Hollywood! Take a look at the first episode of Bonanza and you'll see what I mean!


True.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Yvonne DeCarlo never got the credit she deserved on the Munsters. Her comic timing was incredible, watch the episode, “Herman’s Peace Offensive” and “Lo-Cal Munster” as proof. Joan Marshall in the pilot/ network presentation played the wife as a hippy chick, before there were hippy chicks. She was better as Captain Kirk’s prosecutor/ love interest in the Star Trek first season episode, “Court Marshal”


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

liskorea317 said:


> Sans the Lily makeup, Yvonne DeCarlo was one of the most beautiful women in Hollywood!


True, but the Lily makeup, wig, and wardrobe didn't do her any favors.



apls said:


> Yvonne DeCarlo never got the credit she deserved on the Munsters...


Again, true. Until then she wasn't known as a comedic actress. Even Fred Gwynne and Al Lewis protested when they first heard she'd been cast as Lily because she was known as a serious movie actress, but they had to admit they were wrong the moment she arrived on set and proved she could do comedy as well as drama.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I am glad that the actors who were finally cast as the Munsters made it. They worked so well together. 

Marylin should be a special figure with Eddie that comes with both the Pat Priest and Beverly Owen replacement head. Then you can choose which one you want.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

They are great kits. I will get these even though Grandpa didn't wear spats.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

apls said:


> ...I will get these even though Grandpa didn't wear spats.


At least they didn't put 'em on Herman.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yvonne DeCarlo? Yowza! I thought she was hotter than Anne Baxter in Ten Commandments. If I had to choose, of course. (But they both had the voice.)


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Update: 

According to Frank's FB Page, Herm and Gramps just started shipping and will be in stores any day now.
:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great news,but Lilly and Eddie are a must.By coincidence,I think that Lilly and Eddie were released in the past in 1/8th scale resin.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just looked at a couple of online hobby shops and both kits are available at both locations. The new PL Superman is also available. So this is going to be a good Xmas!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

here is a little eye candy


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

I look foward to getting a set.:thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Are those real? (I mean the photos...)

Larry


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

yes those photos are real


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

sorry.. those are photoshopped, adobe motized fakes... in my humble opinion.


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

HA! My Munsters kit came today! Finally after posting the same thing on all of those "wish lists" for years, I get some satisfaction!!!!!! 


(now if I just had time to work on 'em.)


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Nektu said:


> sorry.. those are photoshopped, adobe motized fakes... in my humble opinion.


don't know if they are fakes but if they are someone went thru alot to do "fakes"


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I think a Lily is a must as a seperate kit. Eddie and Marilyn as their own diorama makes sense to me.

Put me down for a Beverly Owen Marilyn.

Max Bryant


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

MightyMax said:


> I think a Lily is a must as a seperate kit. Eddie and Marilyn as their own diorama makes sense to me.
> 
> Put me down for a Beverly Owen Marilyn.
> 
> Max Bryant


Why not include 2 heads, then after thirteen weeks of displaying the Beverly Owen one we can switch it out for the remainder of the shelf life with Pat Priest?!!


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

If you want to take it to extremes, you're going to need three Marilyn heads; two from the series and one for the "Munster Go Home" movie.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Mars - 1 said:


> If you want to take it to extremes, you're going to need three Marilyn heads; two from the series and one for the "Munster Go Home" movie.


Well, for 100% accuracy on a Marilyn model, (Since we all "expect" that from our kits!), in addition to a Debbie Watson head from "Munster, Go Home", there would also need to be one of Jo McDonnell from "The Munsters' Revenge". This way we have the freedom to choose which Marilyn we want to display with our Al Lewis "Grandpa" and Fred Gwynne's "Herman". :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A look at the kits if anybody has not seen them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah, but when we get three Marilyn heads, we need three Eddies (pilot, series and movie and Munsters revenge versions), and an extra Lily (or Phoebe) for the pilot version............I think I'll just be happy with whatever I get. On the modelling side of things, I've got an extra Bride of Frankenstein kit that I plan to raid for the lab equipment.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Different heads for the characters would be a nice 'extra' in the kit. 

Max


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Mars - 1 said:


> Yeah, but when we get three Marilyn heads, we need three Eddies (pilot, series and movie and Munsters revenge versions), and an extra Lily (or Phoebe) for the pilot version............I think I'll just be happy with whatever I get. On the modelling side of things, I've got an extra Bride of Frankenstein kit that I plan to raid for the lab equipment.


From a financial point, extra heads would make no sense; one would have to deal with estates with Yvonne De Carlo and Joan Marshall, and two living actresses, Beverly Owen and Pat Priest. Would drive the price of the kit up.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just so we are clear, I was joking about the multiple heads making the model more "Accurate". Since Pat Priest played the character most, I would assume she would be the one represented, depending on licensing. All this is moot, since there has been no kit actually announced. The power of the internet!!


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

............I was only joking....................maybe I'll just snag the Tim Burton head from my Headless Horseman kit. Actually, that might be kind of fun to have sitting in a jar anyway.................


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

I picked up the two figure kits, as well as the house kit today.

THANK YOU MOEBIUS!!!!!!!!!!

I would definitely buy Lilly, Marilynn and Eddie, if Moebius were to put those kits out in the future!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

These look great!

I would love to do these in greyscale but my skills are just not there.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that a double kit box of both Lily and Eddie is the best we can hope for in order to complete the Munster family.Yvonne De Carlo as Lily of course.You would probably have to buy a separate Marilyn in resin from a resin kit sculptor.


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, for what it's worth, I've shoved a couple of projects to the back burner and gotten started on mine. LOVE the kits!! Scavenging up a few extra detail parts here and there. I could see Lily as a stand alone kit and a Marylin/Eddie combo. I thiught it would be fun to build a back wall with stairs and maybe Spots' tail hanging down, but then decided that might mess with hoped for future releases......................and I'm lazy.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

spawndude said:


> These look great!
> 
> I would love to do these in greyscale but my skills are just not there.


I think Moebius at one was going to sell painted versions, the may do a black and white set.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I haven't been lurking in a while so I thought I'd pop in. I got both kits, one each from my sons, for Xmas. I have Grandpa on the bench and will do Herman once Grandpa is completed. I'm kind of hoping to have them done by late this month for Jaxcon on February 1. So many kits, so little time to build them.


----------

